# Removing Wax from Black Trim



## Geofiveo (Jun 14, 2006)

Any tips on how to remove wax from black trim? I have tried trim cleaner but it only works for a little while and then it comes back.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pressure washer will take care of it ...


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Get a bottle of Turtle Wax' Ice. This stuff is amazing. I used it on my windows and rubber trim. It cleaned the old left over white crap from my trim and gave the rubber a nice shine too. It is ok for paint (I like Wizards better) but is incredible on trim, windows and carbon fiber. I wish they payed me for this


----------



## johnebgoode (Jun 25, 2006)

Try "Back to Black". Works very well.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Try "Back to Black". Works very well.


back to black works so well !

BUT, it doesnt take out the wax .... U've gotta clean the area really well first before applying...which in that case, by doing that ur removing the wax ...

Back to black, doesnt turn it black, it works on all colors ...obviously just better on black surfaces, cause traditionally, trim pieces are black.


----------



## lfd75 (Nov 27, 2004)

Mr. Clean magic erasers work really well for removing wax from bumpers and trim


----------



## 04se-r (Jun 8, 2006)

i used to detail cars, and what we used was gasoline. put a little on a rag, and then wipe it on the trim, it should take the wax right off


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

gasoline will dry out the rubber


----------



## 04se-r (Jun 8, 2006)

it will dry it out if you leave it on there. after you wipe the gasoline over it, wipe the gasoline off. i should've said that in the 1st post. my fault.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow. i always used simple green. it worked fine.


----------

